# Rhinestone Templates (software)



## Ronm (May 22, 2005)

Imprintables Warehouse has a special offer on a cutter. I'm interested for use in making rhinestone templates. I don't know what I need in the way of software. Can anyone help.

Thanks,

Ron Michalsky

[email protected]
414-202-5810


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

There are many threads on here about all the different SW for rhinestones. I suggest doing a search and start reading. I use the Winpcsign2010 myself but that is just me. Some like wpc have trial downloads that you can play with.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Check out the ACS software it works great for me & Sandy Mc C, has great support, she's the best!


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Ronm said:


> I don't know what I need in the way of software.


Do you have any design software right now? You might be able to use what you already have, to get started, and then buy rhinestones specific software later .....

For example, we started with Corel and then added WinPC2010 later.

Brian


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

I recommend WinPcSign Pro it is simple to use. I purchased it to make rhinestone templates but I use it for all my vinyl cutting as well.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

WinPCSign is good...and has drivers for over 400 cutters....that latter part is important...I know some folks who are happy with ACS but I don't know what cutters it supports..I would make sure that what ever software you decide on...make sure there are drivers for your cutter of choice

One word of caution...I think that the Roland R-Wear only supports the GX24


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I use my ACS with graphtec robo pro


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I use acs studio software with a knk cutter from sandy mcc.great customer service.great support great easy software and great training video tutorials.a+


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

WinPCSign Pro has the GX24 drivers. That is one of the cutters I use


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I use the blingitbiz.com software from Ryonet. It's easy to use and you can cut your designs right from the software.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I use WinPCSIGN Pro. I've used CorelDraw but I think WPC is the best software for doing rhinestone design. I've gotten amazing support and there are a TON of videos.


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi Ron,
Why not talk with different suppliers to see what will work for your experience level. The Rhinestone Decoration section has the names of most if not all of the businesses that sell what you need. If you are experienced in Adobe, Corel or other software you will still have a learning curve, but not as much as someone who has little to no experience. Tell us more and we can help better 

Evie




Ronm said:


> Imprintables Warehouse has a special offer on a cutter. I'm interested for use in making rhinestone templates. I don't know what I need in the way of software. Can anyone help.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


----------



## gerryppg (Jan 29, 2010)

lben said:


> I use the blingitbiz.com software from Ryonet. It's easy to use and you can cut your designs right from the software.


I just got my blingitbiz.com kit and cant get the software to install. Did you have any issues?


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

gerryppg said:


> I just got my blingitbiz.com kit and cant get the software to install. Did you have any issues?


Issues? Issues? Did I have Issues???? Wow, what a loaded question. 

Yes I did have the same issue trying to install it.  It took this non-computer tech savvy person several days of trying, deleting, and trying again before it installed by accident.  I think there was some weird combination of things I was doing. One of them is that USB thing they send you. You have to put that in your port. I just leave mine there because you'll need it every time you try to use the software.

Anyhow delete the program that you tried to install, shut down your computer and put that USB thing in, turn your computer back on with that thing in there, then put your disk in the cd slot and if I remember right it went in without a hitch just like it was supposed to. No wait, maybe I installed it from the install software thing in the control panel. It was last year. I'm sorry, I don't know what I did to get it to work, but yeah it doesn't load like any other software I've ever installed. 

I even tried going onto the disk and copying every single file from it onto my hard drive and that didn't work, so please don't do that. It was a pain to delete all those files to start over again, and again....

I was getting ready to ship it back when I accidentally hit on the right combination. It took about a week if I remember right. It took that long because I'd just give up and do something else. I suppose all in all it only took a couple of hours or so, maybe a little more. Come to think of it, it was the only time I've ever used that "install software" thing from the control panel, and I think that was how it finally worked. Normally you get that installation wizard that pops up and does it all for you. Not with the blingit. 

I spent a lot of time on the phone with Niki but she isn't a computer geek and she said "ya put the usb thing in, put in the disk, and voila it does it". I don't know. They need to do something about it. But once it finally installs it is very, very easy to use. I watched all the tutorials on their webpage, took lots of notes, and I printed out the help menu (don't do that - it's over 400 pages long!!!). I printed it out thinking maybe somewhere in there were the installation instructions..


----------

